# What time Rochester?



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys - Looks like we are going into action soon. What time are you going to start? We should have 3 inches soon.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

i heard 4-6 tonight and another 4-6 tomorrow. And you knowwhat sucks, my snowblower broke!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys need the snow to catch up to us if you want the "Golden Snowball Award"


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Grandview - How much did you get? I must have plowed 8 inches. I don't like how they do the golden snowball award. I think they take our snowfall at the airport and I'm up by the lake and we get way more snow than the airport.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was one of those "should I go or not go" snows only about 1-2" last night.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh, one of those : Per trips = get out of bed or Contracts = sleep.


----------

